# Kittens climbing up my legs



## rketto (Aug 22, 2010)

My kittens both like to try to climb up my legs when they want to get closer to me or see what I'm doing. Lately they have been drawing blood because they tend to jump at my leg and then dig their claws in. They understand not to attack my hands or any other exposed skin, but when I have pants on they don't seem to understand. Anyone know how I can stop this habit? I know they aren't trying to hurt me, so I feel bad about punishing them for it. I've only told them "no" and moved them away so far, isn't really working.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

rketto said:


> My kittens both like to try to climb up my legs when they want to get closer to me or see what I'm doing. Lately they have been drawing blood because they tend to jump at my leg and then dig their claws in. They understand not to attack my hands or any other exposed skin, but when I have pants on they don't seem to understand. Anyone know how I can stop this habit? I know they aren't trying to hurt me, so I feel bad about punishing them for it. I've only told them "no" and moved them away so far, isn't really working.


my cat did that too, to my husband more then me. I used to raise my voice and scare him. Wait for when he(or she) is about to do it and then make that noise. they get the picture pretty quickly. After he learned I usually would just pick him up and put him on my lap or next to me. Now hes big enough to get there in one leap ^_^


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

As suggested by Olivers-Slave, saying "No" in a firm voice and then putting the kitten back on the floor each time will help. They will likely stop as they get older. In addition, and in the meantime, you might consider keeping the kittens' nails trimmed. Finally, do they have a cat tree? If not, consider buying or making one, since they will likely discover that climbing a cat tree is more fun than climbing you. If they already have a tree, then perhaps the next time they try to climb you, say "No", pick them up and take them over to the cat tree, and give them lots of praise and perhaps a little treat when they start to climb/play on it.


----------

